# whats the beef with IKO shingles?



## bolga

Can i get your opinion on IKO shingles. Seems like everyone in my town is bagging on this product. if you thinks its bad Why?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Shoot, your area and some Canadians are usually the ones talking good about that brand.

They really must make them better at some locations than others.

Whoops!!! There goes the IKO sponsorship advertising revenue.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

IKO is $10 a square cheaper here than any other shingle. BTW we are offering a sale on IKO shingles, save $200!  I don't really like IKO at all.


----------



## tumpline

I personally have no problem with IKO shingles, around here they perform just as well as any other of the brands that are offered.
They cost more here than other brands, not sure why as the plant is only 20 minutes from here.


----------



## buildpinnacle

GAFElk and Tamko are the biggest guns around here. OC a close third followed by Certainteed, which not many use. Funny thing about IKO, that's the brand that most of the 'seconds' dealers push for about 60% of the cost of first rates.

I've never hear good things about them, but have to admit, they are not regionally popular in Texas.


----------



## hellbilly

My beef with IKO is they crappy shingles they put out about 10 years ago that are now wasted and need to be replaced, but IKO does not want to make good on there warranty. Any company that does not stand behind there product is JUNK to me.


----------



## kubie

they seem really thin, but with a 6" exposure, they go on fast


----------



## Grumpy

The IKO rep claimed I could pay my workers comp just on the nails I would save with a 6" exposure. I laughed at him to his face.

I don't know about you but nails are $35 a box and as low as $20 if I buy in pallet qty's. 1 box should do 20 squares, but we figure 18 squares w/ waste. At a 6" exposure we'll use about 5-10% less nails, and that's just guessing I did not mathematically comput. I don't know what you guys are paying for your workers comp but I pay more than $3 (10% of $30) per day for my workers comp. LOL


----------



## Mr Roofer

Im pretty sure IKO started here in Calgary. These guys dominate the market here specifically with the Cambridge shingle. There was a time when I thought IKO was total crap (with regard to the renaissance product and colours such as 'black lustre' failing horribly in some instances). I have seen Cambridge shingles with nails blown clean through that refuse to blow off. I think this is mostly attributed to the improved sealing strips they use. I would say your luck with IKO depends mostly upon the plant your shingles are manufactured in. Having said that, IKO is far from the top of the heap, but not many customers' wallets are either, this is probably why they sell so well.


----------



## Grumpy

Anyone ever read the IKO warranty? For a good laugh, read it.


----------



## Mr Roofer

For an even better laugh, see about proceeding with a warranty claim.


----------



## Johnk

kubie said:


> they seem really thin, but with a 6" exposure, they go on fast


Ikos are one of the thickest shingles(30 yr) and seal really quick.They have come a long way in the last 5 yrs or so.The problem I find with them mostly is the inconsistency in dimensions.Many have crooked saw teeth,different widths,uneven butt joints.Also excessive initial granule loss.I think they will(finally)have the same life span as their competitors.They are not in the least my favorite,although I have installed 1000's of sqs of them.Malarkeys are my shingle of choice


----------



## MGP Roofing

I reroofed one of these a couple months ago, 19yr old 30yr laminated shingle that had almost no granules left, also hadn't sealed down and brittle as. Put on Landmark 30's.
Also repaired one yesterday that had blown off, had to mastic down most of the exposed side of the roof, both these werefixed down with EG staples which were rusting away in our seaside area. Probably will be a reroof in a couple of years too.

In my opinion they are crap, the company that was importing them has gone out of business. CertainTeed, GAF-Elk and Pabco are the major shingle brands here in New Zealand now. I only use the first two.


----------



## peterjames

Quality is important to what you are looking for in a shingle. You want a shingle that is going to last its full warranty and still look beautiful for years to come.


----------



## stan the man

*IKO or CERTAINTEED?*

im getting my roof replaced and the contractor is offering either IKO or CERTAINTEED, im reading bad things about IKOS, but wasnt there a recall on CERTAINTEED not long ago? does anyone have a bad experience with them ??


----------



## tumpline

stan the man said:


> im getting my roof replaced and the contractor is offering either IKO or CERTAINTEED, im reading bad things about IKOS, but wasnt there a recall on CERTAINTEED not long ago? does anyone have a bad experience with them ??


Stan I have been using both and have had no issues with either shingle.

I would be more concerned about the installer,A poor roofer can make the best shingles on the market look like crap and not perform well.


----------



## Grumpy

CertainTeed settled a class acution law suit for their organic shingles. It was not a recall. CertainTeed has not manufactured organic shingles since 2005 so anyone considering a CertainTeed roof today is considering a good roof. 

Read all the warranty documents before you purchase. I say this for two reasons. "30 year warranty" is a borad statement. You will find from reading the documtns what is and is not covered in that warranty. The CertainTeed class action suit was not because they were not honoring their warranty... It was because people didn't like it after the fact. Well I say Tough Chit! You should have read it first, because it is no different than most other shingle manufacturers. That kind of thing pisses me off.

I do not want to be quoted on this, and maybe I am wrong, if so someone please correct me. I believe that IKO's shingle warranty coveres all the same things every other manufacturer's covers; like blisters, granual loss, curling etc... HOWEVER the big difference is that I beleive that IKO won't cover any of that UNLESS you have a leak. Now I could be wrong, that's not legal advice, read the document for yourself.... I am just putting all this disclaimer in here so IKO doesn't sue me. 


I do agree with Tump, the roofer is more important than the shingle. You can buy the worlds greatest shingle but it's absolutely garbage if not installed properly. Make sure you hire a professional roofing contractor with licensing, certifications, insurance, and trade association memberships... not just some guy working off a cell phone and out of his garage. Quality costs money.


----------



## stan the man

*does shingle COLOR make a big difference?*

thanks for the feed back grumpy, just wondering as far as color goes im considering the landmark miore black, but my house sits in direct sunlite here in ny, the old color is a light grey, will switching to a black shingle bring down more heat? will it lessen the life of the shingle? is it better to warm the house during the winter months? anyones feed back would be a big help thanks


----------



## Grumpy

This is a copy of the PM I sent you but I am reposting for the benefit of any lurkers...

think it was GAF that did a study in conjunction with UIC back in the early 1990's. Their study was to measure the difference between black and white shingles on identicle test houses. What they found makes perfect sense to me, but confuses some people.

The surface temprature difference between a white and black shingle is approximately 20 degrees depending on the ambient tempratures outside. While that 20 degrees is a huge difference, only actually 2 degrees was transferred to the interior of the attic. 

This is based on the fact that both attics WERE PROPERLY VENTILATED. If you are counting on the shingle to keep your roof warm in the winter, you've got problems. It is the job of insulation to keep the conditioned air from mixing with the attic air. So you deinfetly would want to address proper attic insulation. I believe the new code for your region would be about an R 49 which is about 12" of insulation (depending on type). Not knowing the age of your house or anything about it, I'd guess you have an R 18 or less.

Then with proper insulation, a properly designed attic ventilation system will evacuate any moist or heated air. In theory the attic should always be as close to the exterior temprature as possible. 



What I neglected to mention is the life of the shingle. While this is only my opinion I do not have any statistical data to back it up... I beleive that in theory the lighter color shingle will last longer than the darker color shingle because with a 20 degree temprature difference it is only logical that the asphalt degrades quicker in the hotter shingle. HOWEVER I will also tell you that in my opinion NO SHINGLE lasts as long as it is marketed for, and this is not always because of failures of the product. People move, the new owners don't like the colors. A major storm hits the area and the insurance buys you a new roof. Maybe you have a couple leaks and decide to repalce the roof instead of repair it. While I beleive it is possible that a properly installed 30 year shingle could last 30 years, I seldom ever see a 20 year old shingle. I'd say that you can expect to get 17-20 years out of your roof regardless if you install a 20-30-40 what ever. That's just my opinion based on my experience.


----------



## Gene Doebley

*Class Action Suit*

http://www.ikoshingleslawsuit.com/

I stumbled on this link. We had three failures this winter with IKO where the shingles ripped off in the wind.


----------



## McnicholsRoofing

*iko shingles*

funny everyone rags on iko when they have 1 class action lawsuit. now on the other hand if you google gaf they have over 20class action lawsuits going on. we will always use iko! now google every shingle and see how many class action lawsuits they got ahhahaah


----------



## Grumpy

edit: removed. Not worth arguing with some guy with one post.


----------



## jimsonburg

I've installed thousands of squares of IKO,without a problem.They are not my choice of shingle,but I think they did flood the market at one point with defective shingles,causing an uproar and dislike for the company in the roofing industry.


----------



## RemStar

At least gaf stands behind thier warranty...


----------



## Slyfox

McnicholsRoofing said:


> funny everyone rags on iko when they have 1 class action lawsuit. now on the other hand if you google gaf they have over 20class action lawsuits going on. we will always use iko! now google every shingle and see how many class action lawsuits they got ahhahaah


I just googled 'IKO shingles lawsuits' and there are four different cases listed on the first page.

BTW, I do not rag IKO, I have installed hundreds of squares of them and never had an issue with them yet.


----------



## Interloc

I hate them, different sizes,teeth dont line up,loses lots of granules,scuff fairly easy and that stupid armour zone just bites..:thumbdown:


----------



## tawassailor

*IKO shingle lawsuit*

Thank you for your inquiry into the IKO shingles class action lawsuits. All class actions involving IKO organic shingles nationwide against IKO are currently proceeding in the United States District Court, Central District of Illinois. There are two cases proceeding separately in Canada. *These class actions involve IKO shingles made with organic materials; please see the end of this e-mail for a list of known IKO organic shingle types*. Please note that this list may be subject to change. An updated list of the shingles we believe to be organic will always be posted at our website, www.ikoshingleslawsuit.com.


----------



## tawassailor

*get the details*

large scale early roof failures in Northern Michigan due to IKO shingles. From the web, multiple sites discussing the issues.

worked with roofs from a teenager, never saw the brittle failure like I have with IKO.

I don't like GAF either. Only use Certainteed 30 year or longer. Never 3 tab, only heavy shingles. I walk away houses that use cheap shingles.

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/east-tawas-mi/TCH8CSS9OI06PNAUD


----------



## charlotteroofers

I'm a Certainteed guy myself and have noticed IKO shingles aren't of the same quality as Certainteed, GAF or TAMKO but they're decent. Atlas also had a bad Rap in the past which they say was due to a packaging problem but have since remedied the issue and I use them on alot of my Investment properties and have had great results. I like to Stick with companies that not only stand behind their Warranty but also have area Reps that answer the phone and assist you with potential problems.


----------



## dougger222

Thomas, your are correct with IKO being a leak only warranty. My local CT rep gave me a brochure the other day that lists all the manufacturers and specs according to each shingle ine. GAF/ELK and CT are both performance based warranties.

The reason whey IKO denied all the organic claims was because as there warranty stated unless the defect causes a leak there's no grounds for a warranty claim.

Certainteed on the other with respect to organic shingles has always made right on there warranty claims. As a matter of fact it was easier to file before the class action settlement than after.

A lot of people think the settlement forced CT to pay organic claims, this is not true at all.


----------



## RemStar

"Beef With Iko"

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2010/gps_distraction/busted.html


Solved.


----------



## Dan Gravelle

*they are nuts*

I have been roofing for a while and nothing beats iko. They are cut the straightest from the manufacturer, compared to bp, certainteed, and other crap companies. I find they go on nice and straight and look great. Maybe its the price that bougthers them...


----------



## Interloc

Dan Gravelle said:


> I have been roofing for a while and nothing beats iko. They are cut the straightest from the manufacturer, compared to bp, certainteed, and other crap companies. I find they go on nice and straight and look great. Maybe its the price that bougthers them...


 I guess you havent been roofin that long to have this opion...LOL :laughing: they suck, straight lol , better then certainteed LMFAO...:laughing:


----------



## tawassailor

*wait ten years*



Dan Gravelle said:


> I have been roofing for a while and nothing beats iko. They are cut the straightest from the manufacturer, compared to bp, certainteed, and other crap companies. I find they go on nice and straight and look great. Maybe its the price that bougthers them...


 
thats when your customers will be back knocking on your door. and wait until IKO laughs in YOUR face about warranty.

You'll lose your reputation, your repeat customers, and your local area won't have anything to do with you. 7 - 10 years


----------



## RooferJim

I could get the video to play, could you guys ? I agree all organic based shingles suck and don't last. 

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## tawassailor

*organic shingles don't suck*

organic shingles have been used seemingly forever. They are a product that serves well, within stated conditions, if properly manufactured.

the "beef" is that it seems the IKO products, as reported by many, have failed very early in their lifetime.

I noticed this 1st in 1999, when my roof began to curl...7 year old IKO 25 year shingles.

Please don't say the installation was poor, or the ventilation was poor, or it was in a high heat area...you'd be wrong on all counts.

near the lake shore in northern michigan. cool, long winters, easy winters, easy summers, very little extreme heat, full ventilation, great roof deck.

I went to the lumber yard, and the desk just said..."join the list". roofs were failing all over the region. I was told don't bother.

The certainteed roof on my dads house, installed in the late 70's, in a warmer climate, lasted 28 years.

the Certainteed roof I installed Sept 2001, Labor Day weekend...looks like new 9 years later, on the same roof as the IKO's.

look at the class action lawsuits going on regarding IKO in both the usa, and canada. this isn't the only forum on the web complaining about the IKO product.


----------



## tawassailor

read the comments from around NORTH AMERICA regarding this product.

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/east-tawas-mi/TCH8CSS9OI06PNAUD/p4


----------



## Billy Luttrell

I put on an IKO architectural roof about 13 or 14 years ago. My dads Salesman at the supply house really pushed them. 5 months later I tore off the same roof and had to put an Elk architectural roof on in its place.

Shortly thereafter my dads supplier quit selling IKO shingles.

Here recently atlas is becoming the hot shingle around town, but I put a couple of the 25 year 3tabs on and we played hell keeping them straight. Alot of shingles 12 1/2 or 11 3/4 by 35 1/2 and 36 1/4. On the flip side their architectural shingle have been awesome to install and look fantastic.


----------



## RooferJim

Ill say it again, yes organic shingle today all SUCK period !! everyone of them will not make the full term regardless if its IKO,BP,Globe or Certainteed .
The reason is that its no longer made on a fully saturated rag felt but an inferior mat that is made out of cellulose "recycled newspaper" in the factory it looks like a super thin cardboard like paper. It will absorb moisture and curl. I have myself seen organic and fiberglas shingles made .

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## vtroofing

So I am attaching a 9 year old roof we replace this summer. IKO Aristocrats. I also did the roof the first time. My last comment on RT mentioning how IKO has always been a reliable choice up here in Vermont. That was two years ago, has bitten me in the arse a time or two thanks to the modern day web. 

Try a cold weather check, take a IKO, CertainTeed and GAF/ELK. Bend a single shingle long ways then allow it to relax. I've done this demo many many times and the Micro Weave Core wins every time. 

Try it, by yourself before in front of a HO if you are pushing the Canadian 

Now we choose GAF/ELK. CertainTeed as a second choice only for preference.


----------



## tawassailor

*that PIC brings back MEMORIES !*

exactly like the roof I took off after 9 years in northern michigan. I NEVER saw anything like it before or since(unless IKO) !


----------



## vtroofing

Those there are organic and I think that is the problem. BP organics do about the same. For the IKO fiberglass base for what I've seen have held up ok and you'd better believe I've been driving around looking. 

The problem with the Cambridge I found was the exposure height varied a lot.

Switched to GAF and have not looked back.


----------



## Interloc

IKO cambridge are never straight, teeth are always out, granule loss and that suck a$$ stripping under the nailing area, a real PITA, we push Certs and Gaf, i\ve looked at some of my roofs from past and IKO always looks older then the other two...Certainteeds first then Gaf.


----------



## Mr Roofer

There are two specific shingles iin IKO's past that were more problematic here than most. The Black Lustre three tab (or most organic three tabs in the 90's) and anything Renaissance (again a very popular shingle in the 90's, only discontinued in the last couple years). I installed personally far too many Renaissance than I care to admit, and knew at the time they were an issue (just like pine shakes) but when the homebuilders of the region team up with a certain manufacturer, either you put them on or you find another line of work. .

I have since seen the Cambridge shingle performing very well under very adverse conditions. It has been around long enough (15+ years) to tell me it will probably perform as well as any other dimensional in its class when considering longevity. Otherwise we would have another serious problem with failing roofs here. I say another because most roofs roofed within the last 10 years are Cambridge, and we have already had the pine shake fiasco, and are still dealing with it (shake conversions suck :laughing. 

The only problem I have seen are blowoffs, and that tends to be related moreso to install than anything (cold weather non sealing issues or bad nailing). The problem with the nailing is, as I understand it, IKO tried to copy Malarkey's ZONE and were sued, so they had to change the design of the shingle. Now they have a smaller nailing zone. I reckognize where intellectual property rights should not be violated, but if the end result of that arguement results in a less qualitative product affecting millions negatively, there is a bigger problem.

However, even with the reduced nailing area, I have also seen many many :laughing: instances of Cambridge shingles nailed consistently 1 or 2 inches high, not blowing off in high wind areas :blink:. I can only attribute this to the improved sealing strip they use.

For those not in the know, IKO changed the exposure on the Cambridge last summer, creating a do not mix scenario. Coverage went from 32.3 sq. ft/bundle to 33.3 sq. ft/bundle. I think manufacturers need to figure out the line ahead of time and not mess with it, the scenario is a nightmare for the average homeowner who is just trying to effect simple repairs. Make work projects contribute to an unsustainable economy imo.

If I was going for the most *economical* choice in shingles to put on my own roof, they would be IKO Cambridge. If I want something that is high end quality, and looks great, obviously I would have to look elsewhere. In their own price bracket though, the IKO Cambridge here cannot be beat. I see the competition here being BP Harmony 35 (those extra 5 years are a great marketing tool considering they are very similarily priced, but they have had some sealing issues) the GAF Timberline 30's (higher price point), and the Highlander 30 by Malarkey (highest price point). I see very few Certainteed's here, and have never sold one, so no comment there.

At the end of the day, considering what I know about asphalt shingles, if I want a great quality, long lasting roof that looks great, the very last thing that comes to mind are asphalt shingles, period. I think most peoples expectations in this regard are highly unreallistic. I blame a lot of these problems on the thought process of misleading, wordy material waranties and this giant push on low or zero maintenance exterior products.


----------



## vtroofing

IKO Aristocrat/ Marathon, IKO Renaissance, IKO Cheateau, BP Ramparts. Those are the ones I've used and they have turned bad. Not all of them but a few. 

In that same era I did a few large commercial buildings apartment buildings in Tamko and they have held up well. Long valleys and no signs of curling as I think that is where it is most notable. 

My main supplier has been selling IKO's because in this area its what people want. Before IKO it was BP as everyone wanted organic. They stock CertainTeed here, keeping their GAF's at other branches bringing them in for me and I guess one other guy. Good news for me, they are outing IKO's and picking up the GAF line.


----------



## jjmccntt

We have installed tens of thousands of GAF, Tamko, Certainteed squares over the years. We have now featured IKO Cambridge as our main shingle for the last 3-4 years and have had great success with it. If you compare GAF (now) with Certainteed and IKO, GAF falls way short in the weight category. They seemed to have lightened their shingle over the last few years. We have had a few different isolated issues with all manufactures over the years, color variation, blowoff, etc. IKO has given the best response to any problem, only color variation a few times so far, of all manufacturers. The lawsuits our there are the same ones that all of them have dealt with, namely ORGANIC SHINGLES. IKO simply is still in litigation, GAF, Certainteed have already settled. IKO just changed their warranty within the last 2 weeks and is now the strongest in the industry. 15 yr non protated period. This was in response to GAF going to a lifetime prorated period. Our experience with IKO is that they are serious about making their product the best in the industry. It has constantly gotten better since we have used it. WE believe all the major manufacturers put a solid product out there. Dont be afraid to try something different, you and your customers may benefit.


----------



## tawassailor

*NO way IKO*

The proof is in TIME. I've a roof for my own home this spring to do, and I can promise everyone there is NO WAY IKO will be on my roof.









jjmccntt said:


> We have installed tens of thousands of GAF, Tamko, Certainteed squares over the years. We have now featured IKO Cambridge as our main shingle for the last 3-4 years and have had great success with it. If you compare GAF (now) with Certainteed and IKO, GAF falls way short in the weight category. They seemed to have lightened their shingle over the last few years. We have had a few different isolated issues with all manufactures over the years, color variation, blowoff, etc. IKO has given the best response to any problem, only color variation a few times so far, of all manufacturers. The lawsuits our there are the same ones that all of them have dealt with, namely ORGANIC SHINGLES. IKO simply is still in litigation, GAF, Certainteed have already settled. IKO just changed their warranty within the last 2 weeks and is now the strongest in the industry. 15 yr non protated period. This was in response to GAF going to a lifetime prorated period. Our experience with IKO is that they are serious about making their product the best in the industry. It has constantly gotten better since we have used it. WE believe all the major manufacturers put a solid product out there. Dont be afraid to try something different, you and your customers may benefit.


----------



## RemStar

Sounds like IKO has you in thier pocket.


----------



## jjmccntt

To each his own.

Like I said in my post, this has been our experience. We have used the Cambridge line and have seen it perform very well so far. We don't discourage customers from their own choice if they like a certain color, style etc. If IKO does not perform for us as a shingle, or if they don't perform as a manufacturer we will look elsewhere. We have no negativity toward the other brands as they all perform solidly. As roofers we all know that everybody has their favorite. Good success to all in 2011.


----------



## vtroofing

IKO has been and still is king up here in Vermont. The IKO's have changed for the better in the Cambridge Line. You are right, to each his own and even my GAF Rep told me across the board Shingle Manufacturers' have raised the bar and I agree.

Some are more flexible in the cold weather, a simple demonstration with a few brands in the bed of the truck even on cool summer mornings- fold the a single shingle lengthwise and release. GAF folds and opens no wear. IKO usually breaks in half, CertainTeed doesn't do much better than the IKO. 

To each his own. Maybe a deciding factor for you is where it is available to HO's, and the lower line of Timberline- Natural Shadow is available at the the big orange, we start off with Timberline Prestiques. Easy to distinguish to the HO's. 

At this point all majors have gone Lifetime to keep the playing field level, one following the other, following my first choice and the ONLY Product I show GAF. 

Last year we did one IKO in Jan, two CertainTeed. CertainTeed was still Standard Version (now they have converted to metric)- following everyone else. 

BTW these comments are IMO.


----------



## RooferJim

Over the years I have installed them all. Right now we prefer GAF over the rest simply because of there consistancy and pliabitity. As a former GAF Master Eliete I do not really care for there cheezy sales and business practices, but I simply like the product. I have no need to hurt my credibility by selling there BS warranties. Certainteed I like but seems to have gone down hill in shingle quality control.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## RoofersEdge

Grumpy said:


> Anyone ever read the IKO warranty? For a good laugh, read it.


I am well versed on all of the shingle manufacturers warranty programs and guess what....they are almost all IDENTICLE!! IKO's new warranty program for their Cambridge Laminates mirrors the new Certain Teed and GAF warranty for their entry level laminates. Cambridge has a Limited Lifetime warranty which covers FULL LABOR AND MATERIAL for the first 15 years. If their warranty was so different they would not be one of the fastest growing shingle companies in the world! Also this is a material FACT - that IKO shingles contain up to 20% more asphalt than the rest of their competitors when comparing apples to apples. This is not hearsay but FACT. Please check the material specs for confirmation.


----------



## Interloc

iko :laughing:


----------



## charlotteroofers

Interloc said:


> iko :laughing::laughing::no::no::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## caliroofer

I just finished 36 sq. of GAF High Def shingles and color variations all over the place. I got a letter explaining the oil they used was different in a run from last year and the shingles would fade out in 90 days. sounds a little shakey to me, luckily the areas can't be seen to well so I will give updates.:thumbup:


----------



## shinglebroker

IKO SUCK i have used them two times an all i have is problems and if you have to put them on its a bitch. LOL more work i thought that canadians were smarter then that .


----------



## Interloc

shinglebroker said:


> LOL more work i thought that canadians were smarter then that .


 oh please..


----------



## Fox Island Roofing

I personally use IKO 99% of the time here in Maine. Cambridge 30 (now just Cambridge AR). They are heavier and seem to have more asphalt content than the Tamko (hate those) and Owens. And I love metric shingles.


----------



## RooferJim

IKO Cambridge is better than any Owens Corning or Tamko but not better than a GAF Timberline. The IKO organics "Chateau, Aristoctrat, etc" really sucked. IKO as a company tries to dodge any warranty issue more than any manufacter I have seen. GAF and Certainteed always make good on any issues.


----------



## JeffO

*IK-nO?*

I hear the same things about IKO shingles, cheaper isn't better when it comes to someone's roof. They are popular here in Omaha, but I never push for them. I will say that every company seems to be increasing their standards when it comes to shingles and roofing omaha


----------



## Ditizan

Hello, read this thread and I saw the familiar names of IKO and Owens Corning. I'm from the city of Sevastopol in Ukraine and we have these producers are gaining momentum in sales, but the contractors roofers do not like this product because it is covered with cracks in the bends, poorly sintered in a single layer. The main competitor of U.S. manufacturers bitumen roof in Ukraine speaks Finnish Katepal (not cheap, quality stuff).
I apologize for the clumsy English.:sad:


----------



## Niceshingles

Here in the Poconos, many of the homes built in the late 90's and early 2000's have been done with IKO shingles. After 12 years many of them have to be redone. They are curling and falling apart. I don't know if they are making them differently now.


----------



## Lindsey Hill

IKO has a slightly different look than the others, it is the least expensive shingle I can find that carries a Class 4 hail rating.


----------

